# Missed Buserelin dose!! - Help please



## M&amp;M (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi,

Just realized I forgot to take my Buserelin today. I normally do it when I wake in the morning but realized tonight I'd forgotten. I've googled it and as far as I can make out I shouldn't take the missed dose now as it will be too close to the next one. I'm a bit concerned but can't phone the clinic till the morning. Do you think this is the right thing to do and will it be ok? Will I stay down regulated?

Many thanks in advance for any help.

M&M


----------

